# Without any other context, when a score says "Violin 1" does this usually mean 1 Solo/Leader or the whole 1st Violin section?



## JimDiGritz (Apr 3, 2022)

Hopefully this is an obvious answer!!


----------



## José Herring (Apr 3, 2022)

If it's writing for orchestra vln 1 means the whole section. If it's to be played solo it will say "solo".


----------



## JimDiGritz (Apr 3, 2022)

Thanks, makes sense!


----------

